# Solved: Primary Drive 1 not found.



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Dell Dimension 2400 .. W-XP Home.

Windows is (was) moving as fast as a lazy turtle  And at bootup, It gets the Error  
Primary Drive 1 not found .. Press F1 to continue, F2 to run the setup utility .. along with a Two Beep BIOS error.

So far, Ive replace the HD .. Reloaded Windows (fully updated) .. and upgraded the BIOS.

The computer is now running like a scared cat on steroids  

But .. The original bootup problem remains 
Primary Drive 1 not found .. Press F1 to continue, F2 to run the setup utility

I cant think of what to do next  Anyone have any Ideas ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Since you have already replaced the hd and reinstalled, the only other thing I can think of is to replace the ide cable. Other than that you may have a failing ide controller on the board if it is not detected. 

I am assuming the power supply is good; no problems with jumper settings, etc.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.
The supply (at the CD drives) .. is 11.6v & 5.03v
I can change the IDE cable .. It'll take a few.

Checked before n after HD jumper settings.

I'm assuming you mean a MOBO Problem ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Noyb said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> The supply (at the CD drives) .. is 11.6v & 5.03v
> I can change the IDE cable .. It'll take a few.
> 
> ...


Yes, with the ide controller on the board.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Replaced the Cable ... Now it can't see drive 1 or 2.
Also don't see any fat Caps.
After about an hour with Dell ..I've concluded they don't have a parts department .. or hid it well.
All I get is the runaround ... want it the runaround P/N .. 
Online w Dell right now .. they're sending me back to where I've been 3 times now.

Got any suggestions for a non Dell mobo ?
Basically, I was just wanting the approximate price to decide if a new HP is the best way.
Never changed a mobo before ... guess I can do it ... I used to fix missile guidance systems.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Unless you want to change the case / power supply, you are stuck with dell. Dell boards are proprietary in that they will not fit in a standard case / slots will not line up, etc. The power supply on older dells is wired differently than a standard ps; that is the standard atx plug will fit, however the wires are not in the same place.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Again .. Many Thanks :up:


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You might go into the bios and turn off any unused IDE ports. Some Dells will report errors if they are looking for a device on an IDE channel (master or slave) and there nothing connected to it. Also put the original cable back and make sure that the drives are jumpered to CS


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Drive is Cable Select ... Put the original Cable back .. Now down to one drive not found.
Only one "Master" connector on the original cable anyway.

Went to the Bios .. Shut down the Slave HD (not there anyway)
:up: :up: May I say ... This was a whole lot easier than trying to get a new mobo from Dell.

The only person who might have been messing with this computer was Grandmaw's Grandson.
It did act like a virus was messing up Windows .. I can only wonder what might have happened to it.

It did come with a CD in it - that Grandpaw didn't know was there.


----------

